# Importing a dog - any companies that can help import?



## Singapore Saint

Hi,

Someone else asked a similar question about a year ago, but no company names were given.. does anyone have any experience of any companies that can help import a dog into Japan? I see a couple of recent threads that have mentioned moving with dogs, so hopefully someone can help!

I am based in Singapore and moving to Tokyo during Q1 2011, but Singapore is not one of the designated rabies-free countries, and I think we will be subject to the 180 days quarantine (well, my boxer will, not me and my wife...), but it would be good to get in touch with a recommended company who can help us through the potential minefield....

Thanks!


----------



## kurqu

Singapore Saint said:


> Hi,
> 
> Someone else asked a similar question about a year ago, but no company names were given.. does anyone have any experience of any companies that can help import a dog into Japan? I see a couple of recent threads that have mentioned moving with dogs, so hopefully someone can help!
> 
> I am based in Singapore and moving to Tokyo during Q1 2011, but Singapore is not one of the designated rabies-free countries, and I think we will be subject to the 180 days quarantine (well, my boxer will, not me and my wife...), but it would be good to get in touch with a recommended company who can help us through the potential minefield....
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there i am in the process of flying my dogs over from the UK to Japan. Its not as complicated as it seems and the Japan Animal Health office at Narita Airport are really good at helping you with what you need to do. If you know what airline you will be flyig with check on the internet site, were BA and they have a list of animal agents who can take you through and organise the whole trip for you. This can be a more expensive way of doing it but at least everything is done correctly.


----------



## Singapore Saint

kurqu said:


> Hi there i am in the process of flying my dogs over from the UK to Japan. Its not as complicated as it seems and the Japan Animal Health office at Narita Airport are really good at helping you with what you need to do. If you know what airline you will be flyig with check on the internet site, were BA and they have a list of animal agents who can take you through and organise the whole trip for you. This can be a more expensive way of doing it but at least everything is done correctly.


Thanks Kurqu. I think I need to dig around a bit more, as we'll be flying Singapore Air, but they don't take Boxers.. we'd also have complications the other end, as we won't have a car to pick up him and his crate, we'd want to collect him straight away, and although we brought him in from Australia ourselves, would prefer a company to do the legwork for us as we will just have arrived in Tokyo. 

I'll take a look at the BA website and see if their agents can help.


----------

